# Fairmont sold to the Arabs



## pwrshift (Jan 30, 2006)

Tonights news carried a story that a very prestigious hotel chain in Canada (and elsewhere I think) has been sold to a Saudi prince...Fairmont Hotels.

Is Fairmont connected with any timeshares using the same name - and, if so, are they part of the sale?

Brian

http://www.vacationtimesharerentals.com/Canada/Timeshares/British-Columbia/Fairmont-Hot-Springs/


----------



## steve1000 (Feb 1, 2006)

Fairmont does have some very high end timeshares/fractionals. Here is their website
http://www.fairmontheritageplace.com/. I don't know whether they were part of the sale.


----------

